# Looking to get into union



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @DingWinner94!

If that math you refer to is algebra you're on the right track.


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

It has Algebra and a ton of things as well. Some thing I’ve never heard of but it is a good course. Thanks for the response btw


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Get to know people in the hall helps.
Not to discourage you but telling them your experience you described wont make a difference.
They are ready to take a person with 0 experience, but the potential.
Talking about your experience by watching online videos, well may not do you any good.

At least buy some used JATC books to read if you want to describe how you're trying to learn. Or sign up for a local algebra or basic math class. 

Working for a non union company is also a way to get their attention. They wont hate you for it. More the reason to take you in and away from the non-union. One goal is for them to take away the skilled labor. Well a 1st year non union person may not be considered that skilled. They are still ahead of the person that never worked. Besides it would be good to see both sides of the work coin.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Macmike alway say: If no try, then no get in. 










Macmike even help Pudge get in finery


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Macmike alway say: If no try, then no get in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope one day your people will be free.


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

Was in the Union for 10 years. Its not what you know, It's who you know.......


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

AndreConnection said:


> Was in the Union for 10 years. Its not what you know, It's who you know.......


I didn't know anybody and started work the day after I visited the hall.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

TGGT said:


> I didn't know anybody and started work the day after I visited the hall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Every hall is different. Depends on how busy they are I guess


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

When I was trying to get into the trade, I applied to every local contractor I could find in the phone book and on the internet. I also went to the union and put my name in. I then phoned the union at least once a week see if there were any new jobs. My persistence paid off, and I got hired about 1 1/2 months later. Keep in mind I was _very_ green back then, besides a semester of college electronics (which really didn't help at all).

As for watching videos on YouTube, keep in mind that some people posting on there have absolutely no frikkin idea as to what they are doing. The electrical codes where they live may be very different from where you are, or they may not be following the rules at all.

Be persistent. Take courses. Read up on the code book. Read up on the union rules.


----------

